# F/FA "Flood your basement" one liners



## Xyantha Reborn (Mar 9, 2017)

Sorry Mel, love this saying too much not to steal. Of course, the sentiment applies to men too.

I often get triggered by single, seemingly inoccuous one liners that have me whimpering and squirming and revving. And the worst part is they are seemingly nothing to the general public, but reduce me to whimpers!

Last night my husband bought a deep fryer. Now the FFA side of me is fritzing! He said these over the course of twenty minutes.

"You are going to have a second job with this :eat2:"
"Oh man, i'm going to deep fry everything until i explode!"
"Too bad I returned those [size 46] pants , i may have fit into them soon."


----------



## Tad (Jul 24, 2017)

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Sorry Mel, love this saying too much not to steal. Of course, the sentiment applies to men too.
> 
> I often get triggered by single, seemingly inoccuous one liners that have me whimpering and squirming and revving. And the worst part is they are seemingly nothing to the general public, but reduce me to whimpers!
> 
> ...



So how has the deep-fryer worked out?


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Aug 1, 2017)

Yes, and he vemenantly argues his shorts button popping off was unrelated lol.

We have so much annoying kitchen frippery now but it makes him so happy. When he makes fat boy eyes and me and says we should get a panini press who am i to say no??


----------



## loopytheone (Aug 1, 2017)

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Yes, and he vemenantly argues his shorts button popping off was unrelated lol.
> 
> We have so much annoying kitchen frippery now but it makes him so happy. When he makes fat boy eyes and me and says we should get a panini press who am i to say no??



Hahaha, I saw your husband for the first time in one of your doggo videos and he's a cutie.  

God, I would be the same though! I'm actually kinda wanting to learn to cook some of the meals my mum makes just because they are so rich and tasty and lovely and I want my other half to try them someday!


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Aug 1, 2017)

Haha he was mad i posted it even though a dog was covering most of his face...

And that is pretty much why i cook


----------

